# Bluetooth Connectivity Problem



## markmandyderek (Aug 7, 2011)

I have a Dell XPS 420 with the bluetooth mouse and keyboard. They both work in both bios and windows 7 that is until the system pauses to the enter password screen after being left alone for a while. At that time the keyboard loses connectivity but my mouse still works.

Device manager says I have A Dell Wireless 355C Bluetooth 2.0 + EDR Module installed and the listing for keyboard and mouse say "HID-Keyboard Device" and "HID-compliant mouse" respectively.

I find it interesting that when I look in Devices and Printers I only see a mouse that is named "Dell HID-compliant Bluetooth Mouse" and no Keyboard device. Additionally, if I click "Add a Device" in this area Windows 7 says "Windows will continue to search for Devices....Make sure your device is discoverable" but it never see's the mouse or the keyboard.
I do however note an error with an Event ID of 16 in Event Viewer that comes fromthe System Log, whose Source is BTHUSB and it reads 
The mutual authentication between the local Bluetooth adapter and a device with Bluetooth adapter address (00:07:61:b0:45:14) failed.

What is this Mutual Authentication and why is it failing? Is this why Windows 7 doesn't see my bluetooth devices? Why do I have an entry for the Bluetooth mouse in Devices but no entry for the Bluetooth Keyboard? Why does it loose connectivity when windows pauses after no activity?


----------

